

Land Your Dream Startup Job - wpeng
http://williampeng.com/post/37377386302/5-rules-to-land-your-dream-startup-job
In my experience as both an operator and an investor, I’ve found that there are 5 common rules of thumb to land your dream startup job.<p>This isn’t a step-by-step guide to finding a startup job because you will find from talking to people that there is no standard path to get a startup job. However, these rules of thumb are a strategic framework that you can use to determine the tactics by which you can find your dream job.
======
Ataub24
great post

